# Pan Jezus wyróżnił spośród swoich uczniów Szymona



## Dennis Lee

Hi all! I have a question.
I've found a sentence: 
*Pan Jezus wyróżnił spośród swoich uczniów Szymona,* któremu zmienił imię na Piotr. 
2019-01-15.png 

But I don't understand *Pan Jezus wyróżnił spośród swoich uczniów Szymona. *I have little knowledge of Polish, so could you please explain it to me? Thanks a lot.


----------



## anthox

Literally, "Jesus distinguished from among his disciples Simon." "Wyrożnić" means to distinguish, set apart, single out, draw special attention to.

The whole sentence would be better shifted around in English: "From among his disciples, Jesus distinguished Simon, whose name he changed to Peter." Or, "Jesus distinguished Simon from among his disciples, changing his name to Peter."


----------



## Dennis Lee

anthox said:


> Literally, "Jesus distinguished from among his disciples Simon." "Wyrożnić" means to distinguish, set apart, single out, draw special attention to.
> 
> The whole sentence would be better shifted around in English: "From among his disciples, Jesus distinguished Simon, whose name he changed to Peter." Or, "Jesus distinguished Simon from among his disciples, changing his name to Peter."



Dear authox,

Thanks for your explanation. By the way, I want to know how to understand the *"distinguished Simon from among his disciples".
*
Best regards
Dennis Lee

< Off topic comment removed.  Cagey, moderator >


----------



## zaffy

Dennis Lee said:


> By the way, I want to know how to understand the *"distinguished Simon from among his disciples".*



Jesus chose him as the most important disciple.


----------



## Dennis Lee

Thanks a lot.



zaffy said:


> Jesus chose him as the most important disciple.



< Off topic comment removed.  Cagey, moderator >


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

While "wyróżnić" can simply refer to the act of making someone look distinctive (so he or she sticks out from the crowd) it's more commonly used in this meaning: to give prominence or distinction (honor etc.). For example if the teacher starts praising a student in front of class you can use "wyróżnić". Or if someone receives an important task no ordinary or average person would receive, "wyróżnić" applies to.


----------



## zaffy

WesołaBiedronka said:


> While "wyróżnić" can simply refer to the act of making someone look distinctive (so he or she sticks out from the crowd) it's more commonly used in this meaning: to give prominence or distinction (honor etc.). For example if the teacher starts praising a student in front of class you can use "wyróżnić". Or if someone receives an important task no ordinary or average person would receive, "wyróżnić" applies to.



indeed, but not in this context


----------



## grassy

anthox said:


> "Jesus distinguished Simon from among his disciples, changing his name to Peter."







zaffy said:


> Jesus chose him as the most important disciple.



Sorry, zaffy, but that's not what the original says. 



WesołaBiedronka said:


> While "wyróżnić" can simply refer to the act of making someone look distinctive (so he or she sticks out from the crowd) it's more commonly used in this meaning: to give prominence or distinction (honor etc.). For example if the teacher starts praising a student in front of class you can use "wyróżnić". Or if someone receives an important task no ordinary or average person would receive, "wyróżnić" applies to.



That's what "wyróżnić" seems to mean in this context.


----------



## jasio

Dennis Lee said:


> Hi all! I have a question.
> I've found a sentence:
> *Pan Jezus wyróżnił spośród swoich uczniów Szymona,* któremu zmienił imię na Piotr.
> 2019-01-15.png
> 
> But I don't understand *Pan Jezus wyróżnił spośród swoich uczniów Szymona. *I have little knowledge of Polish, so could you please explain it to me?



I'd probably use "favour": Jesus favoured Simon. 

Please note that the text in the screenshot is slightly different, and the most substantial difference is "wyróżniał" rather then "wyróżnił". The difference is in the verb aspect: that the latter is a perfective verb, which indicates a completed, one-time action, while the former is an imperfective verb which indicates a prolonged or a repetitive action.
Consequently, without digging into details or splitting a hair,  the op's phrase may be understood that Jesus  once demonstrated that he favoured Simon by changing his name (unlike the other disciples, who retained their original names), while the original text implies that changing the  Simon's name was perhaps the most prominent, but still only one of many signs of a long term appreciation.


----------



## zaffy

grassy said:


> Sorry, zaffy, but that's not what the original says.
> 
> That's what "wyróżnić" seems to mean in this context.



I didn't say how to translate it. I said what it meant in layman's terms in reply to the OP's request:  "I want to know how to understand the *"distinguished Simon from among his disciples"."*


----------



## wolfbm1

jasio said:


> I'd probably use "favour": Jesus favoured Simon. (...)


"Favour someone above" seems to be the right expression for "wyróżnić kogoś spośród" in OP's sentence.
Lord Jesus favoured Simon (Peter) above the other desciples, accorded Peter a special precedence or priority.
"On several occasions also Christ favoured him above all the others" 
Source: Website: catholic.prg: St Peter, Prince of the Apostles: Growing prominence among the Twelve.


----------

